# Hydraulics International 434



## trackless (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi there,
Having trouble with the hydraulics on my International 434. Usual stuff slow, wont lift a lot and it jerks up and down.
Need a manual for the hydraulics and a source of spare seals o rings etc.
I live in Australia but import a lot of buick parts from the states for my restoration.
Can any one help me with a source please.

Thanks 

John


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure on the states side, but up where I am there are 2 major international dealers in my area...HUB International, and Chas. Richards & Sons.

http://www.hubinter.com/
http://chasrichardsandsons.com/

Don't know if you want to import that far...but maybe worth a shot


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Not quite a manual, but there is the online parts drawings.

http://www.caseih.com/australia/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx

On the left hand side towards the bottom is the link to Begin your search of the online catalog.

When you click on that, put 434 in the Model box at the top left then click on Search. Then click + twice to open up the drawing list. Then scroll down to the drawing you want and click on it. You'll get an exploded view to the right, and a parts list at the bottom. You can then let Google do the rest.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------

